# due feb 5th- nigerian-



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

another doe bred to an outside buck- her doeling from last year is better then she is already, so i think she is a doe who outproduces herself depending on the buck. Panga is not a bad looking doe,she has all the right "pieces". She is just immature. She was bred when purchased.

Oak apple pangaroo x pippin hill cc orion's belt
panga is out of oak apple tara and by old mountain farm contender.
she was bred to orion who is out of springwater jt pied pipper and by redstond cosmic charlie. lots of great rumps and udders from his side. I am curious what this cross will produce.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck 👍


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Current photo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks, pictured is with her doeling from last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good luck! I have a Nigerian doe due the 10th so they aren't too far apart!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She’s probably the thinnest doe I have kid, I am starting oats/alfalfa pellets but not sure how much to feed her yet. She kind of reminds me of a dairy cow


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

panga is doing great. I am hoping for twins that are born when I am not working so ... she has three days after her due date ...or im calling in sick....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

shes looking good, loving the alfalfa/pnw/oats mix. doesnt look ready to kid yet. has a tiny udder but not sure how large she was during her first freshening. im guessing twin blk doelings because i dont care what she has...haha

she is such a happy girl..


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Getting closer day 144


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Looks like her mucus plug!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I’m not sure, her ligaments are still hard and her udder is soft but I’m letting her wonder around today so hopefully that helps.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

No licking yet and she always wants to be by me but that is normal for her,


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Last owner said she kidded on day 144 so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Day 146. Doing a lot of sitting, ligaments still present.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Perfectly good hay pile but nope go for the horse hay net.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s just like a goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

8th and nothing, she seems a bit looser in the rear though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow, she's holding onto them buggers!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Was able to trade days so last one until I have to work🙁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, holding them. 😮


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Triplets born 2pm!! Two girls one boy.newborn photos.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute congrats.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

not good photos but what color is he? buckskin? i know other one is black and white


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Two doelings


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So precious. I love the brown markings.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

